# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  القنوات الناقلة لتصفيات امريكا الجنوبية كاس العالم 2018

## mohamed73

*JEUDI 24 MARS* *21:45 beIN SPORTS MAX 4 + Bolivia TV //// Bolivie · Colombie*  *00:30 beIN SPORTS 2 +Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica ///// Chili · Argentine*   *VENDREDI 25 MARS*  *01:45 beIN SPORTS 2 + VTV ///// Brésil · Uruguay* *MARDI 29 MARS* *22:30 beIN SPORTS MAX 4 ///// Colombie · Equateur*  *01:00* beIN SPORTS 2 + VTV ///// Uruguay · Pérou*  *02:45* beIN SPORTS MAX 4 ///// Paraguay · Brésil* *بالاضافة لقناة*  *Meridiano TV*

----------

